# pimp my kania twenty



## Wiesbaden_Er (11. Mai 2014)

es gibt schon http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-kania-twenty-four.681113/

Nun hat das Rad ein kleines Geschwisterlichen bekommen ... ein gebrauchtes 20 aus 2012.. Unsere Tochter hat ein paar Sonderwünsche (Gepäckträger war ein muss!)



 




Daher die Modifikationen mit Gewichtsangaben.

Angebaut wurden:
Steckbleche SKS Velo 55 Kid (Gewicht vorne 165g inkl. Halter und Reflektor und hinten 146g) Das hintere Steckblech ist am Gepäckträger über eine SKS Muffe abgestützt.
Gepäckträger Racktime Kid-it in 20" (Gewicht 472g)
Licht hinten Busch & Müller Toplight senso (mit Ein-/ Ausschaltautomatik) (Gewicht ohne Batterie 89g)
Hinterbauständer Humpert / ergotec Liliput 160g

Ausgetauscht wurden die Schnellspanner gegen "Contec Schnellspann Set Security". Weniger aus Gewichtsspargründen (vorne -28g, hinten -25g, Sattel +12g) sondern um den "mal eben mitgenommen" Dieb abzuhalten.

Eine Zugwaage habe ich nicht, so dass ich das Ausgangsgewicht nicht kenne ...Aber es sind stattliche 991g hinzugekommen.... Wie schön, wenn das Ausgangsgewicht schon gut abgespeckt war. Es wird wohl mal Zeit für eine Koffer- / Zugwaage.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (11. Mai 2014)

Kann ein Moderator den Titel ändern ... nicht twenty four ..sondern twenty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2014)

Zugegeben: nicht ganz exakt. Aber die Differenz-Methode, 2x auf die Personen-Waage (je 1x mit/ohne Rad), reicht eigentlich für einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt +-200g aus.

Rad sieht ganz nett aus, Träger passt gut. Nur den Sattel bekommt man nun nicht mehr sehr weit runter. Aber egal, wenns so passt.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (12. Mai 2014)

Personenwaage ??? Was ist das denn? Haben wir nicht im Hause (kein Scherz)

Der Sattel muss nicht tiefer, dass passt (ich finde ein zu tiefer Sattel sagt aus, dass das Rad zu groß ist) Von den Kurbeln passt dann ja eigentlich gar nichts mehr...

Irgendwann wartet der Sohn auf das 20er .... die Mittlere steigt auf das 24 um ... und die Große bekommt was neues


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2014)

Personenwaage findet man doch auf jedem größeren Bahnhof.  Gegen Kohle. Oder gibs das nicht mehr? Fahr kaum noch Zuch...

Hm, naja, wir ham sogar 2. Dachte, hat nahezu jeder Haushalt. Kann man so schön beobachten, wie über die Jahre der Körperfettanteil wächst...


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kann man so schön beobachten, wie über die Jahre der Körperfettanteil wächst...


 ... oder auch sinkt.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (13. Mai 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hm, naja, wir ham sogar 2. Dachte, hat nahezu jeder Haushalt. Kann man so schön beobachten, wie über die Jahre der Körperfettanteil wächst...



Ich frag mal meine Frau ob sie nicht ihren Fettanteil beobachten will


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2014)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Kann ein Moderator den Titel ändern ... nicht twenty four ..sondern twenty


Das kann man jetzt selber machen, oben im ersten Beitrag "Themen Optionen" anklicken.

Btw: Check mal mein/unser Kaniabike 24": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kani...s-king-american-classic-xtr-speed-tec.701263/
Den Titel hab ich gerade auch geringfügig ergänzt...


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (15. Mai 2014)

Thema ist geändert ! Danke für den Hinweis ... Das rote Kania beobachte ich schon ;-) ..

Bin aber mit dem blau mehr als zufrieden ... Meine Mädels mögen es.. Und es passt auch für den Junior


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (30. Mai 2014)

*Frage:*
Die Kette springt gelegentlich vorne ab (zur Tretlagerseite) (Vermutlich schaltet meine Tochter zu viele Gänge auf einmal).
Bei irgendeinem Rad hab ich einmal eine "Nase" gesehen die die Kette in position hällt, der Abstand zum Rahmen ist aber schon recht groß.
Welche Ideen habt Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (30. Mai 2014)

guggst du hier:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685

gut, günstig, und hat sich bisher bei 2 Bikes bewährt


----------



## Mamara (30. Mai 2014)

Deda Dog Fang reicht meistens aus und ist schön unauffällig.


----------

